# Thank You - Really



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I went in to shoot the ZPZ show tonight and stopped off to meet up with one of our members to pick up a gift that many of you had arranged for me. An Aiken Tomcat head. To say I have a huge grin on my face as I type this would be a gross understatement. You guys went overboard on this one. I really, really appreciate this guys, I wish I could say that to each of you in person that played a part in this. Typing it out here does not seem enough but its about all I can do given we are spread all over the country.

This place means a lot to many of us and I am really proud of it and of the members that helped build it. We really have a nice group of people on here. How that happened I am not sure, but we have a great bunch of people on here and this gesture just goes to prove it even more. I cannot thank you enough. I have not even had a chance to plug this head in yet but I wanted to get this message out to all that participated in this. Below is a pic of the amp I grabbed off the ad.

Thanks again from the bottom of my heart and thanks for your patience as I continue to get all the bugs worked out. Long live GC 

PS: A special thank to Milkman (Mike) for heading this up and arranging everything and setting me up with the delivery etc.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Although I don't post that often, I check the site daily. Thanks for makin' it happen! I wasn't aware of the group present, but you deserve it!

Cheers


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG. Congrats, Scott. I knew what he was planning, but that is just a stunning little amp.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Perfect! An Aiken head to soothe your aching head (I'm sure you had a few getting things running again!)
Glad to see you get something nice for all the hard work. 
Good call Milkman!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Nice! Enjoy that Scott, it's deserved.

Yummy, I've been achin' for an Aiken for years!

Thanks to Fred for getting the ball rolling and to Mike for taking on the business end.

I'm happy that you kept the site going, it's a great forum!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Great looking amp Scott you deserve it for all your extra efforts on this site. Enjoy!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sweeeeeet and well deserved, rock on bro.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for everything Scott.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

An awesome gift to a deserving recipient. Thanks for all the hardwork Scott.

And thanks to Fred for getting it rolling, to Mike for taking care of the logistics and to everyone who participated in it. This is just THE BEST forum I've been in.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well deserved, enjoy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Being involved in this little project gave me a new appreciation and respect for this community. I had the privilege of reading all of the PMs that came in of course and well, let's just say that we have generous and considerate members among us.

I hope this amp serves as a reminder that Scott's efforts and ongoing support for this place are not taken for granted.

So, thanks to Scott, enjoy the amp in good health and with a clear conscience. You've earned it and much more.

But, thanks to those who contributed. What may seem like a small gesture can often have a big impact.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice! Great gift and I hope you have lots of fun playing with it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

A well-deserved and well-thought-out gift!! Cudos to everyone involved. 

BD


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to Mike and Fred and everyone that made this happen for Scott.

A huge thanks to Scott for GC and all that he has put into this site through the years, especially recently.

Enjoy the amp!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks to you Scott. For so much more than giving us a cool place to hang out. Big kudos to Freddie for getting this going and Milkman for seeing it through. I am glad I could put in a little to help out.................... Now we need a few sound clips!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Scott for everything you do to keep this community afloat. This post is all about you! Enjoy!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone involved in this project!!!! 
GC is a really great place to hang on, maybe I should get to the next Get together party to chat, in person, with some folks!!!

Enjoy it Scott, you deserve it!  Thanks for your great work, patience and efforts to keep this place enjoyable!!!

Now, let's rock!!!:slash:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well deserved. It was a no-brainer to help make this happen. Kudos to all involved!
Perhaps clips would be in order at some point?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great choice. Congrats and thanks Scott!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Enjoy your new amp Scott. I had no idea about the gift. It was a very nice idea and kudos to the group involved.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks to you Scott. For so much more than giving us a cool place to hang out. Big kudos to Freddie for getting this going and Milkman for seeing it through. I am glad I could put in a little to help out.................... Now we need a few sound clips!


Yes, I forgot that Freddie got the whole thing running, a special shout out to him as well. But again, THANK YOU. You guys are great. We really have to get something big going one of these days so we can all get together if possible. Travel seems to be the main issue for many of us. Bit it would be nice.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Scott! Enjoy the amp - well deserved!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Enjoy your new amp Scott. I had no idea about the gift. It was a very nice idea and kudos to the group involved.


Agreed. I would have helped pitch in had I known!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I wasn't part of the group that made this happen, but I feel a sense of pride being a member of a community that does things like this.

A special, deeply felt, congratulations to everyone involved in this project.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a perfect gift! Glad to see this project worked out so well. Huge thanks to Scott for building one of my favourite spots on the internet!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Scott. You deserve it! Enjoy. 

Big thanks to Milkman for coordinating everything.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Of course, Scott, now you know we need a video or clips of you with your new amp.:smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a link to the amp specs. The big kahuna's is black.
http://www.aikenamps.com/Tomcat_MKII.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Of course, Scott, now you know we need a video or clips of you with your new amp.:smile-new:


Might be able to come up with a few pics


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> This is a link to the amp specs. The big kahuna's is black.
> http://www.aikenamps.com/Tomcat_MKII.html


I got swindled into working at the shop today by the wife, so I am still waiting to get home and fire that amp up


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Milkman said:


> This is a link to the amp specs. The big kahuna's is black.
> http://www.aikenamps.com/Tomcat_MKII.html


Who WOULDN'T love to have an amp like that. Good choice, Milkman. (BTW, I like the black one the best). Enjoy, Scott. Scott? Scott?!? Oh, never mind. He can't hear me over his new amp.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

A very sincere thank you here Scott. I can't imagine a day without GC but thanks to your generosity in spent time I don't have to worry about it. Thanks to Freddy and Mike also. What a place.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I couldn't have said it any better.



greco said:


> Thanks to Mike and Fred and everyone that made this happen for Scott.
> 
> A huge thanks to Scott for GC and all that he has put into this site through the years, especially recently.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got into that amp for about an hour today, its some nice I can say that. Versatile and just what I was looking for. Perfect selection there.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another thanks to Fred and Mike for making this happen for Scott. A BIG thanks going out to Scott for all you do for us here at GC. I'm another one who would be lost without my daily fix of GC and all the help, tips and friends I've met over the years here both online and in person.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't been around a lot lately because of issues at home but I just want to thank Scott for making GC such a wonderful spot to drop in, hang around and shoot the breeze! A fantastic group of people. Major kudos to Milkman! Great work. You are a man of your word and I knew I we could trust you without hesitation.


----------

